# Big pile of Suck . . .



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

. . . with Lame sauce on top:










Looks like I need to bore out my Narrows rims a little in the future. I have a number of these cracking now on several chassis - blaaaaaaaaah. They've been on there for a good year or so without issue until just recently. No clue as to why.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ouch


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Love the rims...hate the cracks...*

yeah that is hard on my eyes.

Haven't had this happen on any of my rrr rims (yet) but, as you stated that boring them out a bit might stop this.

When mounting these rims at the Bob...zilla Workshop I push the axle on with a pair of needle nose to get the splines set and straight. They do go in kinda hard so, I then pull the rims off and re-install them. This is kinda like boring them out. 

Bob...has worked for me so far...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Are those or should I say were those originally sold to you as tjet hubs 'doba???


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

tjd241 said:


> Are those or should I say were those originally sold to you as tjet hubs 'doba???


Yeah. I don't get it - they haven't been raced / crashed and the temp in the slot cave is stable. It appears they have begun cracking just sitting.  So odd.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I could understand the rears cracking instead of the fronts due to torch, unless you been doing some heavy braking...RM


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Hard to wrap yer head around when you consider stock hubs, decades old, withstood repeated disassembly/remounting/oiling/running, yet they don't crack like that. Progress?


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Man that sucks!!!!! Now I gotta check all the cars I put those on.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

it appears that the wheel is only cracked part way through and doesn't continue past the slot to the axle? if that is the case, careful removal and repair with thin super glue will probably make them as good as new. then bore them out a bit? maybe!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing as Al. If it's cracking from the outside > in, is the axle the cause? :freak:

It does appear to have a crack up at the axle too, but not sure. Either way it does suck though...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Same car, bottom view.










Another car. It is hard to see so I tried to adjust the brightness and contrast to help, but on the front rim it is cracked to the axle on both sides of the wheel.









What a drag.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

that is a drag cause those wheels ain't cheap. have you contacted the manufacturer to ask advice to prevent others you have from doing this?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

oh man...that blows. I have to check my cars.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

It's about the material.

Too brittle/hard. If you relieve the bores to attempt de-stressing, then your sneaking up on compromising the grip on the axle.

This exact scenario was very common with HO Reproduction's wheels a few years back. I broke plenty during install....and many materialized down the road apiece


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> It's about the material.
> 
> Too brittle/hard. If you relieve the bores to attempt de-stressing, then your sneaking up on compromising the grip on the axle.
> 
> This exact scenario was very common with HO Reproduction's wheels a few years back. I broke plenty during install....and many materialized down the road apiece


Hey I remeber as a kid at the Dirt Track 1/1 scale that someone would always loose a wheel or axle....this design must have been made for more realizm on the track...Doh.:freak:

Bob...More than just a couple rims.  I feel the vacume on full power now...zilla


----------

